# Gratuity calculation for lady working in husband's visa in UAE



## expatworker

I have been working in a private company in UAE for the past 10 yrs but I am on husband's visa. How will my gratuity be calculated?


----------



## BedouGirl

If you have a normal labour contract, then it will be according to that and the prevailing labour law.


----------



## rsinner

even if you are on the husband's visa, your employment contract is governed by labour law. 
I think it was 21 days of salary (basic pay) for every year worked with the company.


----------

